# Heatvape Mini 50w with Temp Control back in stock - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (25/5/15)

We came across the Heatvape Mini a month or so ago. Over the past month we have watched numerous reviews on this little number and they have been outstanding. We wanted to bring in an affordable temp control mod that does what it says it does and from what we have seen so far IT DOES JUST THAT 

Check out the features packed into this compact device here:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/50w-heatvape-invader-mini-with-temp-control


Stock arrives this Wednesday and they are up on the site for those wanting to pre-order.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape (11/6/15)

They are back .....

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/50w-heatvape-invader-mini-with-temp-control


----------



## Sir Vape (7/7/15)

and ......

THEY ARE BACK AGAIN!!!


http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/50w-heatvape-invader-mini-with-temp-control


----------

